# Greetings To All My Cannassociates Out There!!! I'm New Here...



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Wat's Up Dudes & Dudettes?


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> Wat's Up Dudes & Dudettes?


Welcome here.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Current Situation: 4x10 (2 plant scrog) custom super soil mix in 15 gallon pots under (3 1ks) 3000 watts of HPS...


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Still got quite a bit to go


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Resinhound (Dec 24, 2015)

Greetings


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Resinhound said:


> Greetings


Wats up?


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3571117


That's a tight ship capt'n!


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> That's a tight ship capt'n!


B-ware of the Dictatorship Here!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> That's a tight ship capt'n!


Thank you very much sir.


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> Thank you very much sir.


Tight ship????


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> B-ware of the Dictatorship Here!


Got any tips on how to steer this ship clear, of any... you know... lol


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> Tight ship????


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> Got any tips on how to steer this ship clear, of any... you know... lol
> View attachment 3571244


It's like in a mine field, sorry ur on ur own there, just what what u say. Lol, luck


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

I got involved. W/conversation, Big mistake, on me like, chicken on June bug. I'm still in it, and u misspell u done.lol u'll find out. U ever text, stupid Q, everybody text, then can u can't.crazy.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> I got involved. W/conversation, Big mistake, on me like, chicken on June bug. I'm still in it, and u misspell u done.lol u'll find out. U ever text, stupid Q, everybody text, then can u can't.crazy.


ok now im just confused


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


>


i thought he meant "Tight Ship" as in "Nice Setup"


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> i thought he meant "Tight Ship" as in "Nice Setup"


That's what I'm think, I just trying to clarifie?


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> i thought he meant "Tight Ship" as in "Nice Setup"


Oregon Garden, said that, bout who's.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> Oregon Garden, said that, bout who's.


I believe he was referring to me.


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> I believe he was referring to me.


Well, got that straight, thanks


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

So wats up with yall? Any up


warren kirk said:


> Well, got that straight, thanks


So wat do u guys got goin on?


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> So wats up with yall? Any up
> 
> So wat do u guys got goin on?


 They say, My technique is Bullshit? I'm I wasting my time?


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> I believe he was referring to me.


dude, careful, this dude is on serious meds, he quotes himself and steals pics from 420 mag,


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> dude, careful, this dude is on serious meds, he quotes himself and steals pics from 420 mag,


Like I said, why try, because a blind man can't see. An a ignorant man can not lean! Here's Ur Sign Chuck.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 24, 2015)

waiting for you to quote yourself and call yourself a moron, tick toc.............................................................


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

My pr


chuck estevez said:


> waiting for you to quote yourself and call yourself a moron, tick toc.............................................................


 my proof is in pics, sorry ur so closed minded. Dint know Wally world had fingers in photos, dam chuck u know everything. Ur a Geniuses little chuck. An didn't know they developed marijuana photos, u good chuck.LOL


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> My pr my proof is in pics, sorry ur so closed minded. Dint know Wally world had fingers in photos, dam chuck u know everything. Ur a Geniuses little chuck. An didn't know they developed marijuana photos, u good chuck.LOL


the finger photo is yours, I can tell by the male you are holding, seems you like that stuff. Wally world doesn't put a 420mag water mark on their photos though, do they?


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> the finger photo is yours, I can tell by the male you are holding, seems you like that stuff. Wally world doesn't put a 420mag water mark on their photos though, do they?


Show me water mark, chuckee pooh.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> Show me water mark, chuckee pooh.







<right there theif/liar


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> View attachment 3571290 They say, My technique is Bullshit? I'm I wasting my time?


Does that look like water mark, or photo shop?
I was just comparing, chuckeee, getting bent out of shape, cause send wrong photos,don't get chance to correct ur self.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> Does that look like water mark, or photo shop?
> I was just comparing, chuckeee, getting bent out of shape, cause send wrong photos,don't get chance to correct ur self.


nope definitely not a water mark, just a really good example of a shitty grower, lol just sad plants bro.


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> nope definitely not a water mark, just a really good example of a shitty grower, lol just sad plants bro.


Shows how much u know, that's a super cropped plant, more potent than urs. She's not even close, more sights more buds, more weight, an for ur information, That plant is a reveg. U being close minded u wouldn't understand. So Sad


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

It's all about tha quality, not the quantity.


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> Shows how much u know, that's a super cropped plant, more potent than urs. She's not even close, more sights more buds, more weight, an for ur information, That plant is a reveg. U being close minded u wouldn't understand. So Sad





warren kirk said:


> It's all about tha quality, not the quantity.


Person grow alot from one plant, Doesn't mean its good.


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

I think chuck is exasperated, cause he can not say anything good about anybody.if u don't know what the word means, look it up!


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> Shows how much u know, that's a super cropped plant, more potent than urs. She's not even close, more sights more buds, more weight, an for ur information, That plant is a reveg. U being close minded u wouldn't understand. So Sad


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

U guys got sum serious beef goin on


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


>


Like said u funny, have to use photos to, oh let me see TEXTING! Lol


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

So wat kind of yields r u guys pullin?


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> U guys got sum serious beef goin on


I think chuck had issues when he was baby, he likes to refer to that alot, maybe that's why he shows baby bottles, he never had tit.so sad


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> So wat kind of yields r u guys pullin?


If u say they don't believe. Cuse their is always going to b better.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> So wat kind of yields r u guys pullin?


yields are dependent on a lot of things, I average about a qp per plant


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> I think chuck had issues when he was baby, he likes to refer to that alot, maybe that's why he shows baby bottles, he never had tit.so sad


U guys must certainly have sum bad history on RIU, huh?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> yields are dependent on a lot of things, I average about a qp per plant


Wat kind of setup? How long u veg?


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> U guys must certainly have sum bad history on RIU, huh?


No, I just mentioned, about fan leaves,WzTF, all hell broke lose, he want let go. It's funny.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> Wat kind of setup? How long u veg?


i run a 400 CMH for veg, I run 3 1000 watt gavita double ended units, I run a perpetual, I veg until they are the size i need, then they go into flower room. plants are about 5 ft tall.running many strains.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> No, I just mentioned, about fan leaves,WzTF, all hell broke lose, he want let go. It's funny.


What about fan leaves? Defoliaton or something?


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> What about fan leaves? Defoliaton or something?


Yea


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 24, 2015)

Ha ha, well this is one of the more interesting intro threads. People usually only get a few replies on their intro threads and you got 48 or so so far. Anyway, welcome to the choas, ha ha, it's a nice place to live, but I wouldn't want to visit here


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> i run a 400 CMH for veg, I run 3 1000 watt gavita double ended units, I run a perpetual, I veg until they are the size i need, then they go into flower room. plants are about 5 ft tall.running many strains.


How many plants per light?


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> How many plants per light?


9


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Ha ha, well this is one of the more interesting intro threads. People usually only get a few replies on their intro threads and you got 48 or so so far. Anyway, welcome to the choas, ha ha, it's a nice place to live, but I wouldn't want to visit here


Lol


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Ha ha, well this is one of the more interesting intro threads. People usually only get a few replies on their intro threads and you got 48 or so so far. Anyway, welcome to the choas, ha ha, it's a nice place to live, but I wouldn't want to visit here


Here, Here, its fun thow. Happy Growin, 48 huh, lot in one day, HO,HO,HO


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> Lol


He's a trip.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> 9


So u get around 6-7 elbows per run, huh?


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> So u get around 6-7 elbows per run, huh?


QP, every plant, Right.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> QP, every plant, Right.


Nice


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> So u get around 6-7 elbows per run, huh?


I run a perpetual, meaning, i have plants at all phases of flowering, when one finishes, another goes in, my grow is a factory that never stops.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> I run a perpetual, meaning, i have plants at all phases of flowering, when one finishes, another goes in, my grow is a factory that never stops.


Yea i know, im on the same tip


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> Yea i know, im on the same tip


Ike we don't do that,


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

Chuck, u spitting out same we all do, but with different lights, power, wattages'. So if doing same, with 
Out high dallor equipment, Than u wrong too!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

what strains u guys runnin?


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> what strains u guys runnin?


Bubble Gum, white widow,lemon Kush


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3571116


Nice setup !looks like you have things under control.Looking forward to you filling up that space!.We have an ignore button that you will find comes in handy for the rif raf & thread jackers! As Capt.Oregon farmer stated welcome aboard!


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> Nice setup !looks like you have things under control.Looking forward to you filling up that space!.We have an ignore button that you will find comes in handy for the rif raf & thread jackers! As Capt.Oregon farmer stated welcome aboard!


Who has nice setup, can't bring that attachment up


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> Yea i know, im on the same tip


Like to see factory, never seen, all talk, sent my setup.


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> yields are dependent on a lot of things, I average about a qp per plant


Like to see that factory , Chuck.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> Nice setup !looks like you have things under control.Looking forward to you filling up that space!.We have an ignore button that you will find comes in handy for the rif raf & thread jackers! As Capt.Oregon farmer stated welcome aboard!


Thanks man!


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 24, 2015)

kirk what country are you from?


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> kirk what country are you from?


OK, I'll bite, why


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Here's what i got goin at the moment: http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/mobile/bomb-big-bomb-feminised-seeds-2850


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> Here's what i got goin at the moment: http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/mobile/bomb-big-bomb-feminised-seeds-2850


Nice light green, any pic of ur grow yet?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> Here's what i got goin at the moment: http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/mobile/bomb-big-bomb-feminised-seeds-2850


Here's the actual breeders link: http://www.bombseeds.nl/big-bomb.html#.VnxYFoo8LCQ


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> Nice light green, any pic of ur grow yet?


Yea ive already posted 2 pics of it on this very thread


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> Here's the actual breeders link: http://www.bombseeds.nl/big-bomb.html#.VnxYFoo8LCQ


Ur setup. U complete ur setup?pics on ur grow now?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> Ur setup. U complete ur setup?pics on ur grow now?


Im still vegging


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

U know how much stuff to go threw cause chuck, my bad


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> Im still vegging


Their u go, thanks


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> Their u go, thanks


Huh?


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 24, 2015)

youll bite?

but not answer?

just asking. you cant possibly be from an English speaking country. we have all types here, international forum
so i was curious


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

Just asked, I have vegg box an flowering box.


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> youll bite?
> 
> but not answer?
> 
> ...


What I thought, follow the egotistical crowd. Those who follow NEVER lead.


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> Huh?


U need 2 read the messages I get, people haven't even text to. They just jumping my shit, its funny


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

At the moment im vegging in both rooms bcuz im just starting back up, i wasn't running anything for a few months now, dats why if u notice closely in the pictures under the scrog nets i have already cut a bunch of clones so dat by the time i clip im flowering again, so yea i also do the whole perpetual thing.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 24, 2015)

what?

just say youd rather not share your location. im normally in austin texas, usa. currently somewhere in new mexico for the holidays... but thats how i roll, dont take location off pics either..so i understand 

but why be weird about it.. anyway, good day


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> what?
> 
> just say youd rather not share your location. im normally in austin texas, usa. currently somewhere in new mexico for the holidays... but thats how i roll, dont take location off pics either..so i understand
> 
> but why be weird about it.. anyway, good day


Good day Mate.


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> Good day Mate.


Don't mean 2 bother u, but hows the down Mexico way?


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

I was station down Arizona, got hold sum blue Hawaiian, purple flacks' that was the bomb.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3571399


Nice picture of what's to come of ur seeds.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3571406 View attachment 3571407 View attachment 3571408 View attachment 3571409 View attachment 3571410


My phone want pick up the pics, when touch to look, little square. Don't know why.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

I get image.jpg, little square @left, don't get it


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> I get image.jpg, little square @left, don't get it


Idk man, bummer...


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

OK, High speed internet is gone, is that's just in a room, look strong


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

Got one up, slow, my bad


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> OK, High speed internet is gone, is that's just in a room, look strong


Huh? What's Strong?


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> Huh? What's Strong?


Plants, how old


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> Plants, how old


Those pics are from weeks ago.


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3571425


Now that LOOks GOOD!


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> Now that LOOks GOOD!


They just sitting in room no closed box, I like it


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> They just sitting in room no closed box, I like it


I dont use tents or grow boxes, I only grow in large open spaces. This spare bedroom turned grow room is a 10x10x8 and rougly half of it will be all grow.


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> I dont use tents or grow boxes, I only grow in large open spaces. This spare bedroom turned grow room is a 10x10x8 and rougly half of it will be all grow.


Room to move, like it. 2 boxes in one bedroom. I have


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> Tight ship????


Ya, it just looks sharp and clea


HydroNito305 said:


> i thought he meant "Tight Ship" as in "Nice Setup"


yes that's what I meant about Hydro Nito. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Ya, it just looks sharp and clea
> 
> yes that's what I meant about Hydro Nitro. Sorry for the confusion.


No worries


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Ya, it just looks sharp and clea
> 
> yes that's what I meant about Hydro Nito. Sorry for the confusion.


Thanks man! I try to keep things as tidy as possible.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> Thanks man! I try to keep things as tidy as possible.


I smoke a lot of hash and sometimes I post in the wrong spot but I think that's what RUI is for. Since I found the Frenchy Canoli Hash thread it has only gotten worse.


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I smoke a lot of hash and sometimes I post in the wrong spot but I think that's what RUI is for. Since I found the Frenchy Canoli Hash thread it has only gotten worse.


LOL, I'm not the only one.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I smoke a lot of hash and sometimes I post in the wrong spot but I think that's what RUI is for. Since I found the Frenchy Canoli Hash thread it has only gotten worse.


Lol


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> Lol


LOL, FUNNY.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## warren kirk (Dec 24, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> I think chuck is exasperated, cause he can not say anything good about anybody.if u don't know what the word means, look it up!


Don't know what that word means do u.lol


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 25, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> Don't know what that word means do u.lol


?


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 25, 2015)

HydroNito305 said:


> ?


Not u


----------

